# 2010 Haunt



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Enjoy Ghouls...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool pics King! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very NICE.....art as halloween


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking great Casey!

And I highly recommend a flickr account... SO much easier to deal with. Only thing is you have to pay something like $20-$30 a year to have a "pro" account so you're able to upload any large amount of pictures at one time. However it's very much worth it!

Can't wait to see the rest of your pictures!
:jol:.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

cool pictures, especially the 2nd one. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the first shot - something about the sepia tones makes it seem even more eerie.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words! More to come!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Also, visit our 2010 haunt page at:http://kingskrypthaunt.wordpress.com/.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Post some more man, this is good stuff. Different for sure, but I like it.


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

very cool... and Creepy!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Good stuff! Looks like a movie set.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is just awesome! must post more!!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool and unique, love it, can't wait to see more!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yikes!!! in the very best way!
Halloween home haunt creep factor of 13!!!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

I love this!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt, but I think the scariest part is there is not enough beer in the fridge. lol


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I love it! I desperately want to see some more.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very creepy well done!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

More pics. Thank you for all the kind comments!:zombie:


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Darkwalker: _"Looks like a movie set"_
Wow,thank you for the complement!

ScreamingScarecrow:_"Halloween home haunt creep factor of 13!!!"_
Glad you like it,thanks for the rating 

scareme_:"..I think the scariest part is there is not enough beer in the fridge. lol"_ 
Our butcher tends to get slightly out of hand when drinking on the job, so we try to limit his consumption. A hearty supply of body parts quenches his thirst just fine:zombie:

Thank you to all the others who commented as well. Now for some more pics. These few are of our living room scene which featured an actor who would sit in the rocking chair, lunging out at unsuspecting guests.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Here are a few daylight pics of our graveyard shack and cemetery:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like your photographic style. The first set have a wonderful creepy feel. 

PS. I think it's time to clean out your fridge. it looks like some things have spoiled.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> I like your photographic style. The first set have a wonderful creepy feel.
> )


Thank you! Glad you like it:jol:


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful photos, KC!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I agree. love the photography. BIG fan of sepia tones. Nice haunt!!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

NoahFentz said:


> I agree. love the photography. BIG fan of sepia tones. Nice haunt!!


Thank you Noah and all others!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a pic of the haunted house facade:zombie::


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks like you moved the picture but I found it.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Whoops, sorry about that, I went ahead and fixed the ones I moved.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent use of light in your indoor photos, and I love your facade and graveyard shack. Did you use pallet wood to make the shack?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> Excellent use of light in your indoor photos, and I love your facade and graveyard shack. Did you use pallet wood to make the shack?


Thanks! All exterior wood on the shack is from old sections of fence. The wood on the shack as well as the picket fence sections behind it were all free from a local fence company. Call up your local fence co. and I'm sure they'll let you pick through their dump pile.


----------

